# What is Janet?



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I just noticed a new option in the Uber app, "Janet". I'm not noticing anything different between it and UberX. The fare estimate, the minimum fare, etc are all the same. 

Anyone have information about Janet?

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## FireCatPDX (Sep 28, 2015)

https://newsroom.*uber*.com/*denver*/.../win-tickets-to-*janet*-jacksons-unbre...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bad linking


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh god, we have that in msp this weekend too.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dammit Janet? I heard they are making a remake of RHPS, unfortunately this appears to be something with Janet Jackson.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

This is to do with...Janet Jackson...Expect Uber to not tell it's drivers about their promotions...So basically NEW riders in Omaha, Nebraska and Minneapolis can enter the promotion code UNBREAKABLE for $15 off their ride and a digital download of Janet Jackson's new album...hope that helps!
However, I noticed customers at MSP can now be picked up from the airport with Janet. Is that coding issue or mistake? or is uber upto something fishy as always.????


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

It's Jackson if you're nasty....


----------

